# Stacker Wagon Pricing Question



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Well being as everytime I attempt to click on the topic of Small Square Bale stacking rates 2012 it opens up a discussion on preservative applicator tips, I will have to ask this question that is probably already answered in that discussion...

What is a good price to charge for a Self-Propelled Stackwagon custom work? By the bale, field or hour?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

I do by the bale, thinking 55c/bale this year, stacking with no road travle.

Using a three wide wagon, not compeating with the blockstacking types.

Then adjust price to suite the field and travle distance.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

hay hauler said:


> I do by the bale, thinking 55c/bale this year, stacking with no road travle.
> 
> Using a three wide wagon, not compeating with the blockstacking types.
> 
> Then adjust price to suite the field and travle distance.


So what's the going rate for a custom stacking in squeeze blocks?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Squeeze blocks seamed to be 45c/bale around this area. At least thats what i have herd....

Dont really know why its less...


----------

